# interesting day at the lumber mill



## jimmyjames (Feb 2, 2013)

Today is stopped by the lumber mill out in the middle of nowhere that i usually get all of my lumber from. We were bs'ing about wood and milling and started talking about boxelder and maple, seems that almost all of the boxelder and maple trees around the mill are infected with the little ambrosia buggers. The mill owner showed me what the ambrosia beetle holes looked like along with the sawdust stacks, so now i know what to look for. He also mentioned that alot of the maple trees around the county are infected with them as well. He said the only thing they do with wormy maple and boxelder is burn it..... they said they dont plan on cutting any down on theyre property this year but... my family owns a farm about 10 miles away with about 300 acres of it being timber so next weekend im going to take the 4 wheeler out and scout some trees. If i find any i just so happened to have access to all equipment needed to get the trees down and logs to the mill. Hopefully i have some luck!


----------



## phinds (Feb 2, 2013)

Good luck with that.

Just in case you aren't aware, since it isn't clear from your post, box elder IS maple, not some separate species (but then there are lots of kinds of maple, it's just that most of them have "maple" in their most used names).


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes i know this :)


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 3, 2013)

I didn't know that. It seems what I do know you could put in a thimble and have plenty of room to swim around. Always learning something here. Soon I hope to move out of the thimble and into a shot glass which I'm more familiar with. I feel like the Jeffersons " moveing on up "


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 4, 2013)

Do they call box elder "ash leaved maple" or is that some other wood I'm thinking of? Gary


----------



## phinds (Feb 4, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Do they call box elder "ash leaved maple" or is that some other wood I'm thinking of? Gary



Yes, among others. Here's what I have for Acer negrundo (and I also have it that Acer macrophyllum is also called ash-leaf maple)

acecincle (mexico)
acero americano (italy, usa)
acero negundo (italy, usa)
acezintle (mexico)
arce (argentina)
arce fresno (spain)
arce negundo (spain, usa)
ash, black (usa)
ash, stinking (usa)
ash, sugar (usa)
asklonn (sweden)
aune-buis (canada, central europe)
box elder
boxelder (united kingdom, usa)
boxelder, california (mexico, usa)
boxelder, californian (usa)
boxelder, inland (usa)
boxelder, red heart
boxelder, western (mexico, usa)
californische esdoorn (usa)
erable a feuilles de frene (canada)
erable aux feuilles de frene (usa)
erable negundo (usa)
eschenahorn (europe)
eschenblattriger ahorn (europe, north america)
maple, ash (usa)
maple, ash-leaf (united kingdom, usa)
maple, ash-leafed
maple, ash-leaved (north america, united kingdom)
maple, ashleaf (mexico)
maple, boxelder (mexico, usa)
maple, cut-leafed
maple, cut-leaved (usa)
maple, manitoba (canada, mexico, united kingdom, usa)
maple, negundo (usa)
maple, red river (usa)
maple, soft (canada)
maple, three-leafed
maple, three-leaved (usa)
maple-ash
negundo (north america)
palo de venagre (guatemala)
pink wood
plaine a guigere (canada)
raxoch (guatemala)
vederesdoorn (europe)


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rob, I was thinking the same- Nice to see that Paul has such an easy job. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Now multiply that by the amount of trees we have in the world and we have as that great scholar Clint Eastwood would say " A cluster F.......) well you get the picture.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 4, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Rob, I was thinking the same- Nice to see that Paul has such an easy job. :dash2::dash2::dash2: Now multiply that by the amount of trees we have in the world and we have as that great scholar Clint Eastwood would say " A cluster F.......) well you get the picture.



No problem here, I do have a photographic memory, unfortunely it's confined to one photograph. :rotflmao3:


----------

